# Statutory Declarations From People Overseas



## olex (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I would like to get my parents to write out a statutory declaration for my partner visa, and was just wondering if any of you have any experience of getting people from overseas to write them (as they live in Hong Kong). I will have at least 2 statutory declarations from Australian citizens.

Are my parents able to use the Form 888 for their declarations, and if so, do they need to attach certified copies of their passports (they are not Australian)? 

Also, who is able to certify it, is it the same type of people who are able to certify it in Australia (e.g. doctor, dentist, police officer, etc)?

I was also just wondering about getting my own and my sponsor's passports copied and certified - do we have to photocopy and get certified every page in our passports that have stamps and visas on them, as well as the identification page? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

As far as I know you can use form 888 and there has to be certified copy of their passport with it.But it is a bit more complicated to get it certified than it is here in Australia.I know that (some?) solicitors and notars can witness signatures and certify copies which unfortunately can be quite expensive...

About the passport copies,I was reading different things about that too so not sure what is actually required.I just copied and certified my identification page and all non blank pages and from my partner (sponsor) just the identification page.

I think they have all our record anyway but it doesn't hurt to provide it I guess...

Hope that helps
Good luck


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look at Booklet #1 - Information Booklets - Applications & Forms - Visas & Immigration
I think it is about P 35 where the info starts re statutory declarations.
For convenience, anybody can use the Form 888 though a non Australian using it will mean that it will not be a legal document the same as a statutory declaration in Australia done by Australians.
So they can just write out the statement and sign it themselves and attach a copy of their passport ID page, it not needing to be certified owing to the absence of the statements legal consideration.
There'll however be nothing wrong with them getting certification and perhaps a local police station or courthouse in HK would be able to tell them who can do that there for them, it likely a little similar to here seeing as the British established much of the HK admin system.
Alternately they could ask about it being done in the Oz embassy or consulate there, possibly a fee involved.

And for yours and your sponsors passport, it is just the ID page that needs to be copied and certified, local cop shops the easiest.


----------

